# Copley's Midnight POUNCE



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I took Copley out before bed without the older dogs so he could concentrate on potty. Instead, he was captivated by his own shadow under the floodlights.





















One must have a mind of winter 
To regard the frost and the boughs 
Of the pine-trees crusted with snow. . .Wallace Stevens


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Great picture!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks. Puppies are so silly.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Love love love those pictures. Copley is a cutie!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Those are great! He's got great form


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How sweet! Copley looks like such a fun boy to have around


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just laughed out loud! I think you have a ball of energy there!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's so adorable. It must be so much fun having a little one around!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That last photo reminds me of a fox about to pounce on a mouse under the snow. I think I watch too many National Geographic shows


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaw! Look at him pounce like a little fox!  He's adorable!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahh, what a sweetie! That is so cute! Did you get him to go back to sleep?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures-I just had to laugh  Puppies are great entertainment!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He's so cute!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That is just so sweet


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Absolutely adorable. That first shot is awesome.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sooo precious...so very 'in the moment'....


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha so cute. Must be fun having a pup!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Now, that's just pure cuteness.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Bouncing is what Tiggers do best!  What a little darling.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sweet, did he catch his shadow?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW! That's pretty good air for a pup that age, and a great set of pictures to boot.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, do you spend your days just laughing at his antics? Too cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great action shots of little Copley. He looks like a great shadow hunter.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I do have a photo somewhere of a fox catching a mouse like that. It might even be posted on the forum somewhere from last winter.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Too cute, the second picture looks like he's getting ready to dive...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is adorable! Did he ever potty?


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

That is so funny, I can't stop laughing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

That is so cute and funny- We had a snow yesterday and Eleanor spent most of our evening walk pouncing on the shadow of her leash on the snow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, Sunrise, he is not a big potty dog. He thinks it is such a boring task. However, he is the one and only pup I've personally owned who has had zero housebreaking accidents or crate accidents. I think this is bc Ashleigh did an incredible job of teaching the whole litter to go outside. 

Susan, how is Orange Boy?


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG those pics are so funny! What a cutie! Silly little pup!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Where did that tiny puppy go???

I love the photos! You really do need to keep a camera handy with puppies. You never know what cute thing they're going to do next!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

- What a happy entertaining little guy. Such a goof, I love puppies!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures


----------

